# Fun things for my Betta to swim with



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I have my Betta all set up in his new home and have a Java fern along with a ceramic sign that reads "Beware of Jaws". Haha, but thats besides the point. I was curious about any household items I could clean and put in his tank for him to swim through, in, around, etc. You get the picture. Any ideas?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

well pretty much anything that you know is non-toxic, disolves and has no sharp edges  no limits to creativity there really. it depends what kind of household you have LOL. usually the garden is a good place to look!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I found a rock outside of "O Charley's", and washed it of and now Lucky happily swims around it.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmmm, I need something small for him to hide in. I don't have a garden though or else I would use a clay pot.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

( I would suggest crowding the tank with plants, unless the java fern takes THAT much room ) 

If you have enough surface area, some people used: ping pong balls for the bettas to nip at 

- If your aquarium is large enough, you can use PVC pipe (thats LARGE in diameter), or for more colorful options, hamster tubing for the betta to swim in! Just make sure you don't make it too long so he can turn around and not get lost in there. 

Those are only a couple I've heard of.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I just put a ping pong ball in there and he's circling it like a shark. Haha.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Some people use coffee mugs in place of pots if they don't have any.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

one IMPORTANT thing to remember, do NOT wash anything off with SOAP of any kind, just steaming hot water


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You can get a pot at craft stores for 87 cents.  

My bettas absolutely LOVE them!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

SHOT GLASS!!!! (just came up with the idea while reading thru this thread)

I have many more shot glasses laying around then small clay pots! LOL WoooooHoooo


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahaha, I would have to agree with more shot glasses than pots. I initially thought of it before I posted but I though shot glasses might be too small for a betta?


----------



## kidecxz (Apr 3, 2010)

does your betta enjoy with ball?


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

My betta died sadly but when he was alive he did love playing with the ping-pong ball. He would circle around it and bump it with his nose.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Probably thought it was food, haha. Sounds cute.


----------



## ilysharkbait (Apr 7, 2010)

shot glasses are actually a great idea hahah. i bought a betta bed from a nearby petstore. it was like $3 and its just a fake leaf that you suction cup near the surface. my little Sharkbait LOVES it. i always catch him laying in it. try old spices bottles. any old glass cinnamon bottle would be perfect


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

ilysharkbait, I would be careful with that betta bed. I've read articles that they start to rust really quick.


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah!! I had one saw the thread on the betta hammock........after only 7 days i pulled the plant out of the suction cup and it was already starting to rust! :/

Obviously rust is BAD for bettas and in a small tank can be deadly!!! Great concept but crap production. I just got a piece of a small fake plant i had and stuck it in the same spot near the surface....turns out my betta loves it just as much as the single leaf! Go figure!

I would check yours ASAP


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

ilysharkbait, i just had to tell you i love your fishie's name! i've already decided when Seuss finally goes (he's pretty old,) my next betta will be named Sharkbait! *who-ha-ha!*


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

wouldn't a regular shot glass be too tiny for a betta?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. Unless it's smaller than I'm imagining?


----------

